# 190mm Straight Pull Spokes



## Valiant (30 Jan 2008)

Where can I get them from? I need them asap but no one I've called has any in stock. That includes SJS, Bikefix, London Recumbents, Bicycle Magic, Evans, Condor, Cycle Surgery, Future Cycles.

It's really peeing me off. No one seems to do them  Challenge seem to be ignoring my emails, the distro's of Sapim in the UK won't sell me only one box, and Sapim themselves say they can't sell to me direct. But they can do that length.

Does anyone here have any or know anywhere that might have some in stock?

Sam


----------



## davidwalton (31 Jan 2008)

I Googled for them and found
http://www.alansbmx.com/product_info.php?products_id=1214


----------



## Valiant (2 Feb 2008)

They is not straight pull. These are


----------



## davidwalton (2 Feb 2008)

That's why I would get a good Bike Shop to do it for me. I don't know enough.


----------



## Valiant (3 Feb 2008)

S'all right, I just have an impossible task


----------



## fards (3 Feb 2008)

I don't know anyone who builds with that size in s-pull over here.I presume it's for a challenge machine?
how about trying david gardner @laidback in edinburgh he deals with challenge, he may be able to get some response did stu @bikefix or oliver @ LR not offer to get some in for you?
neither of which will help with having them immediately, how about some of the bigger dutch dealers, tempelman or similar? http://www.ligfietsshop.nl/


----------



## mcd (4 Feb 2008)

If you can get some some plain gauge straight pull spokes (I know, not the ones you pictured - beggars, choosers etc) and find someone with a spoke cutter you could get them cut to the correct length.


----------



## rob_mcp (6 Feb 2008)

In for a penny etc. - just buy the spoke cutter as well - you know you want one really!


----------

